# General > Recommendations >  Central Cafe Crap

## dozy

Yet again this cafe is scrapping the bottom of the barrel in quality of food and service .I ordered in prawn baked potato , the potato was yesterdays reheated (the bottom was burnt black and the potato flesh coloured brown for half an inch ) as for the prawns they where also yesterdays (soft and mushy) .Could not, would not eat this rubbish .I stated that i wanted to complain and was told to "write to the owner for all the good that would do" .

----------


## Julia

Is this the place in Thurso with the bouncy castle?

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> Is this the place in Thurso with the bouncy castle?


aye it sure is

----------


## bettedaviseyes

i have heard so many complaints about that place sounds like the  
*Environmental Health needs to pay a visit
*

----------


## Julia

It's absolutely dreadful, I had nachos in there a few weeks back and they had what looked and tasted like chopped tinned tomatoes thrown over the top with melted cheese, that was it!  

Every time I've been the food has been awful and I've vowed never to go back but it's handy as the play area (which looks like it should be condemed) keeps him occupied.

I was in on Tuesday for a coffee and it was ok, can't really go wrong with coffee though can you!

Even the staff agree the place has gone downhill.  Once they lose enough custom maybe the owners will do something about it.

----------


## kitty

I thought the cafe was the bit down the stairs on the corner??  

I just call up the stairs with the bouncy castle The Central. lol

----------


## Dog-eared

The original cafe is still running upstairs. Top of stairs and dead ahead.
The bar is on the right hand side.

----------


## kitty

So what's the bit on the corner called now then.  The one that used to be the shop?

----------


## daisychain

Was it the male or female member of staff that told you to write to the owner?

----------


## celtic1888

> So what's the bit on the corner called now then.  The one that used to be the shop?


Thats cafe cardosi  :Smile:

----------


## kjandcrew

Hi, i think that the standards are low as there is nowhere else where mums/dads, etc can take their children and have lunch and where there is something for the children to do, so they maybe think its not important.   My son lives in Thurso and when my twins were younger i would meet him there and have some lunch with him.  My girls are perfectly mannered and i could take them anywhere but sometimes its nice to have a more relaxed and fun atmosphere.  It is such a shame it has gone downhill.

----------


## Commore

> Yet again this cafe is scrapping the bottom of the barrel in quality of food and service .I ordered in prawn baked potato , the potato was yesterdays reheated (the bottom was burnt black and the potato flesh coloured brown for half an inch ) as for the prawns they where also yesterdays (soft and mushy) .Could not, would not eat this rubbish .I stated that i wanted to complain and was told to "write to the owner for all the good that would do" .


I am sure, Environmental Health would be interested.

----------

